# Armour



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone here wear it? What kind? Thinking I should at least get some knee and elbow pads.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

I wear the cheapo 6-6-1 knee pads when riding after I had to spend 2 months off the bike last fall because I tried to split a rock with my patella.

Yeah, don't do that.  The 6-6-1 knee pads fit really nice though.  For their price, I'm really impressed with the quality.  So much so I bought 6-6-1 shoes last year too.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2010)

If you are just doing x-c riding I wouldn't bother, if you are going to do some questionable stunts and jumps it might be worth it.

The only thing I am really looking for is a deal on a good full face helmet for BMX racing and if I decide to go to the next level on jumps.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been going back and forth thinking about getting some knee pads, possibly with shin protection.  For most of my riding I think they're overkill though, and will probably just get in the way.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea, I probably just need to dial in the bike first. I was feeling kind of tentative last week. Try to charge harder this week.


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a pair of older fox knee/shin combo guards. They have certainly worked on saving my shins a number of bad bone bruises over the years.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

If I rode platforms instead of clipless pedals I'd be much more likely to get shin guards.  I'm not sure what you're on wa-loaf??


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 27, 2010)

picked off a pair of cheap fox shin/knee pads from chainlove this winter but haven't used 'em - thinking they might come in handy doing lift served at blue this summer.


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2010)

I really want some shin guards. The first season, B took me over a log in the twisties at Nass and I fell; that bruise stayed with me from July through December and hurt with ski boots over it, even though it was 5 months later.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm wearing shin protection all the time.  With platform pedals it's a no-brainer (at least for my limited skill level).  Gloves too.   

I've got some serious armor for my next Highland visit though (full face, pressure suit, knee/shin combo).


----------



## yesmandroc (Apr 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> If I rode platforms instead of clipless pedals I'd be much more likely to get shin guards.  I'm not sure what you're on wa-loaf??



Why is that? I haven't gone clipless yet because I feel like I'll be be more likely to hurt myself.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Why is that? I haven't gone clipless yet because I feel like I'll be be more likely to hurt myself.



Because I hate taking a pedal to the shins when my foot slips off.  They say it's less likely happen with a good platform, but those spikes on the good pedals look like they'd really hurt if it did.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Because I hate taking a pedal to the shins when my foot slips off.  They say it's less likely happen with a good platform, but those spikes on the good pedals look like they'd really hurt if it did.



They hurt pretty bad! I got wacked in the shin real bad once before I had good shoes, the pedal really tore my shin up.


----------



## marcski (Apr 29, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> They hurt pretty bad! I got wacked in the shin real bad once before I had good shoes, the pedal really tore my shin up.



I still don't understand why you guys go platforms instead of clipless for techy xc riding?? I mean DH maybe....but I love clipless for our techy xs single track.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2010)

marcski said:


> I still don't understand why you guys go platforms instead of clipless for techy xc riding?? I mean DH maybe....but I love clipless for our techy xs single track.



I don't understand why you guy want to be clipped in for techy single track.....

Have you ever ridden with platform pedals and good shoes? I spent years on clipless and it was just fine, I personally just have more fun riding platforms. I feel like a kid on a big bmx bike. I also feel that riding platforms has made me a much smoother rider and better at handling my bike. If I raced XC or even cared about how fast I rodeni would be on clipless, but I mtb for fun and for me platforms are much more fun.


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2010)

marcski said:


> I still don't understand why you guys go platforms instead of clipless for techy xc riding?? I mean DH maybe....but I love clipless for our techy xs single track.



After today's ride, I can totally see going back to platforms for techy rides. Love the clipless for general XC stuff--especially on climbs--but today on the rockier, techier stuff--ouch! All the falls I had today are directly attributable to not being able to unclip in time. Granted, I was on B's pedals instead of mine and maybe they needed to be adjusted more... but I would have loved platforms today, even crappy ones.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

severine said:


> After today's ride, I can totally see going back to platforms for techy rides. Love the clipless for general XC stuff--especially on climbs--but today on the rockier, techier stuff--ouch! All the falls I had today are directly attributable to not being able to unclip in time. Granted, I was on B's pedals instead of mine and maybe they needed to be adjusted more... but I would have loved platforms today, even crappy ones.



The tension was as low as it goes...


----------



## Brik (Apr 29, 2010)

I have wife mandated chest protection after a nasty multi rib breaking (and lung puncturing) fall several years ago. Thinking of getting some shin guards as I took a tumble last year and put a nice divot in my shin that bled for days. I also ride flats as my skill level requires an occasional dab but I must admit that I'm thinking of clipping in on some of the less techy stuff. Full armor on the lift assisted stuff.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

severine said:


> After today's ride, I can totally see going back to platforms for techy rides. Love the clipless for general XC stuff--especially on climbs--but today on the rockier, techier stuff--ouch! All the falls I had today are directly attributable to not being able to unclip in time. Granted, I was on B's pedals instead of mine and maybe they needed to be adjusted more... but I would have loved platforms today, even crappy ones.



I'm the opposite, when I tried platforms a couple rides last I found myself stepping off and giving up a lot easier on the techy stuff than I do on clipless. Just keep riding them in the techy stuff and un-clipping should come naturally without thinking about it. Just last night I was playing around on the two rocky climbs on the truck trail(red rock and the other) which are tougher than most things I've found at WH and while the bike took a beating, I was able to unclip each time. And no I didn't make it up either. I guess I just need to see the line someone else takes.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm the opposite, when I tried platforms a couple rides last I found myself stepping off and giving up a lot easier on the techy stuff than I do on clipless. Just keep riding them in the techy stuff and un-clipping should come naturally without thinking about it. Just last night I was playing around on the two rocky climbs on the truck trail(red rock and the other) which are tougher than most things I've found at WH and while the bike took a beating, I was able to unclip each time. And no I didn't make it up either. I guess I just need to see the line someone else takes.


There is definitely the element of giving up faster with platforms for me--without a doubt. But after the first fall yesterday, I psyched myself out and gave up early on some stuff because of the fear of not being able to unclip in time. I had another weird incident where I may have gone OTB but being clipped in, I was held back by the bike and just fell on the bar instead (does that make sense? hard to describe...)

I don't know.. I don't usually complain so maybe it was just that they weren't the pedals that I'm used to. I have not fallen over using them.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2010)

I actually find that I will bail much later on sketchy section on platforms becuase I know I can bail quicker and have more options for bailing. A couple of times last night I would have gotten really messed up had I been clipped in. Being on flats I was able to bail from some awkward positions and pretty much land on my feet and unscathed. My bike wasn't so lucky, HUGE dent in the seat tube.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I actually find that I will bail much later on sketchy section on platforms becuase I know I can bail quicker and have more options for bailing. A couple of times last night I would have gotten really messed up had I been clipped in. Being on flats I was able to bail from some awkward positions and pretty much land on my feet and unscathed. My bike wasn't so lucky, HUGE dent in the seat tube.



What do you consider good shoes for platforms?


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

marcski said:


> I have a pair of older fox knee/shin combo guards. They have certainly worked on saving my shins a number of bad bone bruises over the years.



I use them too...   especially when using platforms on dh...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 30, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> What do you consider good shoes for platforms?



I use FiveTen Impact shoes. Pretty much everyone agrees they are the best, very sticky rubber soles.


----------

